# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Outo auto linjalla - havaintoja sieltä täältä 2008

## deepthroat

Tänään liikenne Mäkelän Helsinki-Keuruu linjalla hopeaharmaa Carrus Regal Volvo b10M rek.KIU-917. Kenen ent. lienee ja onko tulossa Mäkelälle myynnissä olevan EB-Volvon tilalle?

----------


## deepthroat

> Tänään liikenne Mäkelän Helsinki-Keuruu linjalla hopeaharmaa Carrus Regal Volvo b10M rek.KIU-917. Kenen ent. lienee ja onko tulossa Mäkelälle myynnissä olevan EB-Volvon tilalle?


Vastaanpa tässä itselleni, eli tuohan on tuttu Matka Mäkelän auto , mutta niin oudossa kuosissa, ettei tunnistanut..

----------


## killerpop

> Vastaanpa tässä itselleni, eli tuohan on tuttu Matka Mäkelän auto , mutta niin oudossa kuosissa, ettei tunnistanut..


Samainen auto oli keskivikkona 2.1. Tampere-Keuruu vuorossa ilman firman nimiä. Oli kyllä persoonallinen Matka-Mäkelän väritys menty pilaamaan aivan täydellisesti.

Perjantaina 4.1. Tampere-Lahti tuplabussina ajeli Jyväskylän Liikenne #402. Liekö ensimmäinen kerta kun Lahden pikavuorossa on Volvo B10B...

----------


## karihoo

Inarilainen uutisoi 23.1.2008 sivulla 3 viime maanantaiaamuna Ivalossa tapahtuneesta linja-auton ja henkilöauton kolarista. Saariselän suksibussin kuljettajan mukaan kyseessä on  ex-HKL #8718 ja hänen mukaansa on vielä epävarmaa, korjataanko sitä enää ajokuntoon. Bussiin oli tullu reilunpuoleinen osuma oikean etuoven paikkeille.

Viime maanantaista alkaen suksibussina onkin liikkunut Rovaniemen Pikakuljetukselta hankittu (ostettu?) nokkakoneellinen Scania rekisteritunnukseltaan LCX-600. Kuljettajan mukaan sillä olisi ajokilometrejä takanaan vasta vajaat 650 tuhatta vaikka ikänsä puolesta voisi päästä museorekisteriinkin! Suottehan anteeksi oudonnäköisen taustan autokuvassa, kuva on napattu tänään klo 12:45 Kaunispää-tunturin huipulta, jossa oli sankka sumu.

----------


## Makeone

Olisikohan kuitenkin miljoona 650 tuhatta tai sitten mittari on vain vaihdettu. Eihän noissa 'tosi' vanhoissa tainnut olla piirturillisia mittareita ollenkaan?

----------


## karihoo

> Kuljettajan mukaan sillä olisi ajokilometrejä takanaan vasta vajaat 650 tuhatta vaikka ikänsä puolesta voisi päästä museorekisteriinkin!


Haastattelin tänään kuljettajaa vielä uudemman kerran ja selvisi, että auto on ollut harvakseltaan varuskunta-ajossa, jossa sivun pituus on vain n. 20 km. Kyydissä ollessa auto kuulosti ja tuntuikin ikäisekseen (vm. 1980) hyväkuntoiselta. Hänen mukaansa auto olisi ostettu vara-autoksi Kukkolan Tilausliikenne Oy:lle.

----------


## Star502

PL 959 korvasi tänään 166:sta,havainto tänään Oulussa

----------


## killerpop

Pe 8.2.

VT #787 (Carrus 602 / Scania K113 6x2) oli Tampere-Pori pikavuorossa (0900)
LA #107 (VanHool / Scania) oli puolestaan linjalla 54, ainakin 1221 Tre las - Ideapark - Lempäälä
LA #154 (LAK 451/Scania K113) ajeli yhden Irisbus Crosswayn tilalla, joka jäi mitä ilmeisemmin Forssaan huilaan. Ainakin 1120/54 Lempäälään ja 1320 Urjalaan.

----------


## tkp

Pelkkä [TAMPERE] linjakilvissä ei varmaan paljoa anna informaatiota linjasta tai määränpäästä ainakaan silloin kun lähdetään poispäin Tampereelta?  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

21.02.08 Perniö

Vainion liikenne 47 (Volvo Carrus Star 502) klo 7.15 Helsinki-Perniö-Kasnäs vakiovuorossa Perniöön asti. Siellä vaihdettiin takaisin vakioautoon #52.

----------


## killerpop

Ma 10.3.
VT #751 Pika Tampere-Pori (09:00)
Paunu #100 Pika Tampere-Lahti-Kotka (09:00)

----------


## Jazu

Järvenpää 13.3.2008

Porvoon Liikenne 58 (Carrus Star 602/Volvo B12 6x2) klo 9.15 vakiovuorolla 
Järvenpää - Nikkilä.

----------


## Lasse

> Järvenpää 13.3.2008
> 
> Porvoon Liikenne 58 (Carrus Star 602/Volvo B12 6x2) klo 9.15 vakiovuorolla 
> Järvenpää - Nikkilä.


Tuossa ei varsinaisesti mitään poikkeavaa ole, sillä auto on Sipoon koululaisautoja.

----------


## killerpop

Tampere 19.3.2008

Helmikkalan 12:00 Tampere-Pälkäne vuorossa oheisessa kuvassa näkyvä Scania K113 / Carrus Vector (CZJ-434)

Liekö vaan lainassa...?

----------


## deepthroat

No ainakin AKE:n mukaan auto on Kone-Keskon omistuksessa. Kenen lie vanha sitten lienee, ainakin linjakilvissä näkyy Helsinkiä , Kerva-Lahtea ?... Eikä varmasti ole alunperin kotimaista perua, liekö Ruotsin uittoja...

----------


## helleh

> No ainakin AKE:n mukaan auto on Kone-Keskon omistuksessa. Kenen lie vanha sitten lienee, ainakin linjakilvissä näkyy Helsinkiä , Kerva-Lahtea ?... Eikä varmasti ole alunperin kotimaista perua, liekö Ruotsin uittoja...


Uittoauto on kyseessä. Edellinen omistaja on Kaarinan Turistibussit, joka osti sen taas jostain ja jostain. Muistaisin lukeneeni toiselta foorumilta, että tämänkaltainen auto ois ollu jossainvaiheessa Savo-Karjalan Linjallakin.

Kiertopalkinto kuitenkin.

----------


## antsa

Savo-Karjala toi sen maahan -06. Se oli hetken myös Mobusin käytössä.

----------


## killerpop

> Savo-Karjala toi sen maahan -06. Se oli hetken myös Mobusin käytössä.


Ja nyt tosiaan sitten Kone-Keskon kautta Helmikkalalle, ettei enää niin outo auto. Tänä vuonna kun yhden uuden tieltä poistettiin kaksi autoa, ei autot sitten riittänytkään, joten tämä vehje piti hankkia. Tullaan näkemään jatkossakin tässä toimessa.

----------


## Suntikka

> Ja nyt tosiaan sitten Kone-Keskon kautta Helmikkalalle, ettei enää niin outo auto. Tänä vuonna kun yhden uuden tieltä poistettiin kaksi autoa, ei autot sitten riittänytkään, joten tämä vehje piti hankkia. Tullaan näkemään jatkossakin tässä toimessa.


Ja vielä Killerin kuva autosta mobus toimissa.

http://killerpop.irc.fi/bus/2007-04/62.html

----------


## Suntikka

Eilen 19.20 Jyväskylästä Poriin saapuvassa Pikassa oli Jyvaskylän liikenteen #735.

----------


## IMF

Erikoinen havainto Tampere-Vaasa pikavuorolta; la 15.15 LL 87 (Volvo/Carrus Vega) Tampereelta Vaasaan ja sunnuntaiaamuna samainen peli tietenkin takaisin Tampereelle päin.

----------


## Hujis

U-linjaa 540 ajeli tänään harvinaisempi telipeli, elikkäs PL #947.

----------


## paltsu

Tänään Oulun linja-autoasemalla kävin kuvailemassa niin Kuopion pikavuoro joka lähtee 16.15 niin oli Kuopion Liikenteen #123 ja se osoittautui T.Makkosen teli-Eagle 560:ksi. Vielä oli T.Makkosen värit mutta numero tais olla jo Kuopion Liikenteen.

Sitten toinen outo auto linjalla oli Pohjolan Liikenteen #184 lähdössä Oulu-Kajaani-Kuopio-Helsinki EB-pikavuorolle kello 16:20. Liekkö #166 huollossa? #184 siis Lahti Eagle 560 korinen linja-auto.

----------


## Kotkalainen

Vaikka tämä auto on näkynyt jo muutamia kertoja liikenteessä, niin klo 18.30 Helsingistä lähtevä pika Poriin on ajettu Satakunnan Liikenteen autolla nro. 101. Muuten onko tämä ainoa Satakunnan nimellä varustettu Kabus?

----------


## killerpop

> Vaikka tämä auto on näkynyt jo muutamia kertoja liikenteessä, niin klo 18.30 Helsingistä lähtevä pika Poriin on ajettu Satakunnan Liikenteen autolla nro. 101. Muuten onko tämä ainoa Satakunnan nimellä varustettu Kabus?


Tällä hetkellä ainakin #198 on myös ja käsittääkseni jo enempikin olisi olemassa tai tulollansa, eli "Lauttakylän" #195. Ja odotettavissa myös #104 ellei ole jo saanut värejä päällensä (Kauhajoella ojaan suistunut auto)?

Tuolla #101:llä ajetaan käytännössä edelleen Lauttakylän vuoroja.

Valitettavasti minulla on tarjota vain vanhoja värejä näistä autoista

----------


## Suntikka

> Tuolla #101:llä ajetaan käytännössä edelleen Lauttakylän vuoroja.


Kyllä, muunmuassa viime sunnuntaina kyseinen pannu oli Pori-Kpää-Niinisalo iltavuoros.

----------


## paltsu

Tänään oli lähdössä Pohjolan Matkan #51. Volvo 9700HD EB-vuorolle Joensuuhun kello 14:20.

Toinen havainto: Pohjolan liikenteen #26 tuurasi #166:sta pikavuorolla 16:20 Oulu-Kajaani-Kuopio-Helsinki.

----------


## Suntikka

Tänään oli Pori-Lavia välillä VT#877.

Tässä vielä Killerpopin kalustokortti kyseisestä myllystä.

http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb3/kortti.php?uid=588

----------


## aki

Keskiviikkona 14.5 tuli helsingisä erottajalla vastaan Pohjolan matkan scala #66 (ex VT 222) sekä reissu ruodin scala #22 (ex mauno rindell)

----------


## killerpop

Ke 14.5.

Ähtäri-Tampere ja Tampere-Ähtäri pikavuoroissa VT #728 Lahti Eagle 560 / Scania K113

----------


## Makeone

Maanantaina Kyläniemen vuorolla tarjoiltiin johtotähdellistä kyytiä...
http://koti.mbnet.fi/makeb/Kuvat_24/marsu_kylaniemi.jpg

----------


## killerpop

Pe 16.5.2008, Tampere
Tampere-Pori pikavuorossa esiintyi VT #789. Tätä kaunokaista näkisi mieluusti useamminkin täällä Tampereella.
 
Koiviston Auton Tampere-Kotka vuoron tuplauksessa Lahteen oli tällä kertaa KA #264, joka on kulkeutunut T. Makkoselta Kuopion Liikenteen kautta Lahteen. Usein vuoroa ajetaan Jyväskylän Liikenteen Superstar:lla tai muulla JL:n autolla.

Muina havaintoina Länsilinjat #44 (Ajokki Victor)  Kankaanpää-Tampere -pikavuorossa.

----------


## Suntikka

Tuo VT #789 on pitänyt majaansa Porissa ainakin tämän viikon.

----------


## Aleksi.K

21.05.08 Helsinki

Ventoniemi #15 Vakiovuorossa Helsinki-Hyvinkää-Hämeenlinna 07.50-11.00.

----------


## Aleksi.K

10.06.08 Helsinki

Väinö Paunu Oy 103 (Volvo 9700H) Pikavuorossa Tampere-Valkeakoski-Helsinki klo 11.00-13.45.

----------


## Aleksi.K

23.06.08 Espoo/Helsinki

PL 198 (Volvo Carrus Star 502) Pikavuorossa Helsinki-Salo-Turku 13.00-15.40.

----------


## Hujis

> 23.06.08 Espoo/Helsinki
> 
> PL 198 (Volvo Carrus Star 502) Pikavuorossa Helsinki-Salo-Turku 13.00-15.40.


Tässä jussin hujakoilla pyörinyt tuolla välillä muutenkin.

----------


## JT

Su 29.6. Koskenkorva (Ilmajoki) / Nurmijärvi

LL #71 / 12.00 Pika Tampere - Parkano - Vaasa


LL #81 / 20.15 Pika Helsinki - Tampere - Seinäjoki - Kokkola

----------


## Aleksi.K

29.07.08 Espoo

Pohjolan liikenne 196 (Scania Omniexperss)/Syöttövuorossa 540. Ainakin klo 18.50 lähtö Lentoasemalta.

----------


## JT

Ti 12.8. Espoo

PL #944 (Scania K124 Lahti Eagle 560) / U290

Vuorossa klo 8.00 Lohja-Nummela-Veikkola-Helsinki.

----------


## killerpop

Pe 29.8.2008

VT #705 (Scania OmniExpress) PIKA Tampere-Pori (09:00)
KA #257 (Lahti Eagle 560) PIKA Tampere-Lahti (Kotkalaisen saattoauto)

----------


## moxu

Pe 5.9.
Koivistolaistuneen Satakunnan Liikenteen Helsinki-Pori-pikavuorossa 18.30 näytti kakkosautona olevan Jyväskylän Liikenteen #425 (en ole tosin ihan varma numerosta, kun en sitä muistiin kirjoittanut, mutta muistaakseni se oli tuo). Pahaa tekee nähdä, miten yksi Suomen laadukkaimmista bussifirmoista pikkuhiljaa menettää imagonsa. Enkä tässä tarkoita Koivistoa saati Jyväskylää...

----------


## Aleksi.K

06.09.08 Helsinki

PL 966 (Volvo Carrus Star 502 "Expressbus" vm.-96) Pikavuoro Imatra-Kouvola-Helsinki kl 11.20-16.20.

----------


## Hujis

> Pe 5.9.
> Koivistolaistuneen Satakunnan Liikenteen Helsinki-Pori-pikavuorossa 18.30 näytti kakkosautona olevan Jyväskylän Liikenteen #425


Näin on näyttänyt olleen myös jokusen toisenkin kerran.
http://koti.24.fi/hujis/kuukausittai...lides/106.html

----------


## killerpop

Paunun Tampere-Jyväskylä -vakiossa tänään auto #8


Pääsääntöisesti tuota vuoroa ajetaan paunuvärisellä pitkällä Regalilla, mutta pitää kyllä tunnustaa, että perjantaisia havaintoja mulla ei tuosta olekaan nyt tämän syksyn osalta. Voi olla, että perjantaisin tarkoituksella ajetaan EB-autolla, autokierrollisista syistä, ettei mitään autoa seisoteta Jyväskylässä viikonlopun yli maanantaiaamuun. Tiedä sitten.

----------


## Hatka

Paunun Tre-Lahti  12.9. klo 15.00  ja 13.9. klo 11.00 vuorossa Paunun omissa väreissä oleva #23. Yleensähän vuoroja ajetaan EB-väreissä.

----------


## JT

Pe 19.9. Espoo

PL #109 (Scania K113 Lahti GoldenEagle 471) / U540, 18:03 Espoon keskuksesta

----------


## killerpop

18.9/19.9.
Tampere-Huittinen 08:55 -pikavuorossa Satakunnan Liikenne #123 (Scania/Irizar)

----------


## Makeone

Jottei tämä ihan Tampere-keskeiseksi mene, niin kerrotaan, että Torstaina Savonlinja Oy:n PIKAvuorolla 16:35 Lappeenranta - Mikkeli - Jyväskylä nähtiin johtotähti...tosin auto numero 200! Kyseessä siis MB 1625/Lahti 431 Falcon Invavarustuksella...kyseinen ropponen ei ihan ole eb-tasoa, joten voisin jopa olettaa, että auto vaihdettiin pois Mikkelissä.

----------


## Suntikka

Eilen 20:50 Pori-Närpiö vuorossa oli
vt #872.

----------


## Aleksi.K

20.09.08 Helsinki

Porvoon liikenne 70 (Scania Carrus Star 502) Pikavuorossa kl 10.30-13.20 Helsinki-Voikkaa.

----------


## Hujis

> 20.09.08 Helsinki
> 
> Porvoon liikenne 70 (Scania Carrus Star 502) Pikavuorossa kl 10.30-13.20 Helsinki-Voikkaa.


Tässähän ei kuitenkaan tällähaavaa ole kyseessä kovinkaan poikkeuksellinen näky Voikkaan vuorolla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Tässähän ei kuitenkaan tällähaavaa ole kyseessä kovinkaan poikkeuksellinen näky Voikkaan vuorolla.


Kuuleman mukaan "normaaliautosta" oli hajonnut vaihdelaatikko ja oli siten korjaamon puolella..

----------


## Lasse

> Kuuleman mukaan "normaaliautosta" oli hajonnut vaihdelaatikko ja oli siten korjaamon puolella..


Ja neljässä kuukaudessa tuokin saatiin korjattua, joten enää ei ole outo auto linjalla, pelkästään outo kuljettaja...

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

8.10. klo 16.40, Helsinki / Kehä I

Pohjolan Liikenne 53 (Finnair-värinen Flyer) Turun suunnan lentokenttäyhteysvuorossa, eli U-linjalla 540.

----------


## killerpop

Ke 8.10.2008
Oudoksi vois sanoa myös Pekolan Liikenteen auton #7 Volvo B12 / Berkhof Axial Kuohijoki-Tampere -vakiovuorossa. Auto ei kuitenkaan lähtenyt aamupäivällä Lahteen 11:35 vuoroa vaan linjakilvissä oli muistaakseni iltapäivästä Hämeen korkeakoulu.

----------


## Epa

Gold Linen istuinsuojilla varustettu Koiviston Auton auto nro. 388 liikennöi tänään 20.10.-08 vakiovuorona Hartolasta Vääksyn kautta Lahteen ja pikavuorona edelleen Helsinkiin klo 18.00-21.20.

----------


## antsa

Tuo auto on aika usein joko Hartolan tai Jyväskylän vuoroilla. Ennen pääasiassa tilausajossa ja perjantaisin EP-vuoroilla mut nykyään taitaa tilausajot olla aika minimissä. Viimeksi oltiin sillä Lapissa Ruskamatkalla syyskuussa.

----------


## jtm

Jyväskylä - Tampere välillä näytti olevan tilausajossa Paunulta ja Jyväskylän Liikenteen autoja VR:llä Junabusseina. Ainakin siellä näytti olevan JL:ltä #700 ja Paunulta uuden karhea #3. Paunulta oli myös muita monia Volvo 9700.

----------


## tkp

28.10 15.00 Jyväskylä-Pori pikavuorossa SatLi #178. Yleensähän vuorossa vakiona on noin 20-vuotta vanha Lahtikko tai Delta....

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 6.11.

Pohjolan Liikenteen entinen Finnair-bussi 51 oli valtionkaarissa Kirkkonummen ja Helsingin välisessä liikenteessä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

14.11.08 Espoo

PL 53 (Scania Flyer "Finnair")/ Syöttövuorossa Espoon keskus-Lentoasema U540

----------


## Rasbelin

> 14.11.08 Espoo
> 
> PL 53 (Scania Flyer "Finnair")/ Syöttövuorossa Espoon keskus-Lentoasema U540


Em. Finnair-teipattuja autoja on vakituisesti U-linjalla 540. Samaten EB-autoja jnp.

----------


## killerpop

25.11. Pekola #80 Tampere-Lahti ja 26.11. Töysä #35 "EB Tampere-Mänttä-Jyväskylä"

----------


## Rusetti

> Helsinki 6.11.
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenteen entinen Finnair-bussi 51 oli valtionkaarissa Kirkkonummen ja Helsingin välisessä liikenteessä.


On vakituisesti kirkkonummen linjoilla kuin myös auto 50

----------


## Admiral Observer

Harvemmin noteeraan erikoisia autosijoituksia nettiin asti, mutta tänään tuli sellaista minkä voi jakaa muiden kanssa. Nokian Pirkkalaistorilla n. 13.30 Tottijärven vuorossa Satakunnan liikenteellä autona Makkosen väreissä ollut Van Hool, numero taisi olla 121? Kyljissä ei ollut mitään merkintää, ainoastaan linjakilvissä Lauttakylän Auto Oy ja Nokia-Narva...

----------


## helleh

Turun Citybus Oy.n auto 13 Carrus Fifty Volvo B10M lähti tänään 12.15 Pikavuorona Turusta Lahteen. Ja palailee illemmalla takaisin Turkuun. Pekolalla lainassa.

----------


## Hatka

Tampere-Lahti pikavuorossa tänään 28.11. klo 15.00 lähdössä Paunun omissa väreissä oleva #107. Vuoroa ajelee useimmiten  EB-värieissä oleva # 8. Tämä 20-vuotias Royal palaa Tampereelle lauantaina Lahdesta 7.15 lähdöllä.

----------


## jtm

Sunnuntaina 30.11.2008 klo 15:00 vuorossa Tampereelta Lahteen oli Paunun #111. Normaalistihan tätä vuoroa hoitaa EB-väreissä oleva #28.

Tänään maanantaina 1.12.2008 klo 15:15 vuorossa Tampereelta Kauhajoelle oli Veolian #6 Ajokki Express.

----------


## killerpop

3.12.2008

Toistaiseksi Tampere-Huittinen/-Turku -reitillä aidot Satakuntalaiset ovat olleet hyvin harvinaisia. Tänään lukumäärä kasvoi yhdellä, kun Satakunnan Liikenne #26 lähti 16:10 Tampere-Turku -pikavuoroa.

----------


## Suntikka

Tänään J:kylä-Pori pikassa oli  JL 709 Scania K124 Lahti Falcon 540 (XIB-525) ex.Tourusen Linjat 9.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Lehtiuutisen mukaan Kolarista Ouluun matkannut bussi oli kaatunut ojaan torstaina 18.12. Torniossa. Ehkä tähän liittyen samana päivänä kello 13.05 Linnanmaan pikavuoropysäkillä pysähtyi Huiput nimisen liikennöitsijän bussi. Tavallisesti siellä pysähtyy tuohon aikaan Heikkilän Oulu-Kolari-vuoro.

----------


## Kotkalainen

29.12.2008

PL 109 (Lahti Golden Eagle 471/Scania K113)  oli päässyt klo 14.20 Kotkasta lähtevään pikaan kohti Helsinkiä Porvoon kautta.
Hostikan pikavuorossa (klo 13.00 Helsingistä Haminaan) oli Helsinki-Karhula välillä Matka-Majurin Neoplan. Karhulassa ainoa Haminaan menijä vaihtoi Hostikan Sprinteriin, joka lähti kohti Haminaa.

----------


## Epa

IC 12 -junan matkustajia siirrettiin nettihavainnoista päätellen ilmeisesti bussilla Lahdesta Tamperelle 30.12.-08 klo 23.40-1.20. http://vaunut.org/havainto.php/5065 

Onkohan kalustosta ja reitistä havaintoja?

----------

